# Malawi cichlids tank



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

I just set up everything in my tank and was just wondering if its okay for cichlids. I'm not in a very good area for rocks of any type and all I could find is what is in my tank water isn't all that clear from messing with it all day either. Pictures aren't all that great but I'm open to any suggestions/ideas. This is a 75 gallon tank to any that were wondering.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice setup Gliven. One thing I would do is 'shift' the rock pile more to the right of the tank and build it up a bit more.

Does the tank have a background on it?

What type of cichlids were you thinking of putting in there?


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Well I for sure want some yellow labs. but after that not sure what else I'd like something blue. There is a background but its only a sheet a black vinyl taped on I need to do something else for a background as the vinyl doesn't look very good.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

it looks as though you are limited to small, flat rocks in your area. by stacking them flat on top of eachother you may not be getting full benefit from them. you may be able to get more caves and tunnels by placing them tee-pee style and building up rock piles that way rather than all of them laying flat. just be sure they are sturdy and won't colapse easily on top of your fish.

your vinyl background may look better if stretched tighter to remove the wrinkles.

your set up does look quite nice and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. with a little tweaking you can use your limited resources for maximum benefit.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Well I rearranged some of the rocks and plants I wanted to make some caves in the rock so in the bottom I started with some plastic squared tubing and started to stack the rocks I tried the tepee idea in some areas but because the shape and sizes of the rocks I had to stack some of them still I look around the side and the back of the tank and there are a ton of caves for them to hide in and I think it looks much nicer.


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi!
It looks much better now, Gliven. If you have more rocks, you can try to make a higher small pile; using the few rocks on the right side of the pic. Just an idea, IMHO.


----------



## LuciousLeftFoot (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice work with your last arrangement! The square tubing is something I never put any thought to using.....where did you get it? Go on a walk somewhere near where you live to find some more of those rocks. Bring an old pillow case or burlap sack with you to put them in and try to give your fish equal territory/hiding places in case there are a few misfits trying to run the show. The plants are well laid out too.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Actually the square tubing is vinyl tubing used for a down pipe for gutters I found a extra 6 foot section lying around the house from when we redid the gutters I'm pretty sure we got them from lowes I was gonna use round pvc pipe but I found square develops a better base to form the rock formations and the rocks tend to stack better with the flat surface. I live about 5 minutes from lake Michigan and I gather those rocks off the beach problem is, is they only tend to be on the beach after a major storm or heavy rain so unfortunately I can't go gather them everyday otherwise I would  I do wanna make the whole thing around the same height I just didn't have enough rocks to do it now.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The setup definitely looks better with you having made the adjustments - well done :thumb:


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Well I changed it yet again I found some boulders up the road because I wasn't really liking the fact that all the caves were so small and I decided to talk most of the plants out after reading more about cichlids and the species I like. I drained the tank took all the gravel out and put some egg crate down because I worried about the weight of the new rocks I found hopefully this is more suitable to the fish I want to get. I've decided on some yellow labs, acei, and some rusties maybe a few clown loaches or something else. Obviously the water needs to filter more after all the work I did to it but you get the idea. :wink:


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumb:

very nice!

clown loaches get huge though!... check out some of the synodontis cats... petricola and multiplicantus are both good cats that like to live in groups, I have a single euruptus and he's sweet


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Oops didn't know that. I'll have to check out some cats then I wanted something else that stays on the bottom that likes to swim in groups. How big are we talking out of curiosity?


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

out of curiosity we're talking 16 inches... here's a link on them...

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/cl ... cracanthus

and be careful on checking out cats.. a lot of them available in pet stores aren't suitable for life in an aquarium. most people with cichlid tank with cats have one of those 3 species of synodontis i mentioned earlier, and the petricola and multiplicantus are very social fish and acctually do better living in a group


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Yea... Forget that lol. Looks like those multiplicantus get on the larger side as well looks like I may forget the bottom dwellers all together.


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

I dont think at 6 inches they get 'large'... check out planet catfish's profile on them..

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... cies_id=95

also remember that cichlids are 'bottom dwelling' fish, and ther bottom area of your tank will have lots of action. Don't give up on the cats, I think the best sight in my tank is when my Syno euruptus has his sailfin fully extended cruising around the tank. I really get a kick out of him swimming upside-down!

also to point you in the right direction... have you been in the process of cycling your tank?... best way to start out is to be prepared... make sure you check out the library here and read up on some of the articles.. the chemistry section will help you start off with a healthy tank, ready for you to enjoy your tank...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... y_list.php


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi!
Now the tank looks really grrreat, Gliven!!! =D> 
I also love the stocking plan you have chosen. I have in my 55gal tank that 3 species: aceis, yellow labs and rusties and they are doing very well.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have 3 clown loachs in my all male 100g malawi tank.by the time they get huge you can sell them and get smaller ones.i got them at about 2'' and they've grown maybe an 1.5'' in 9 months to a year.


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

syno petricola will only grow 3-4 inches. quite small as catfish go


----------

